# Buy or not to buy? Help me!



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I am interested in purchasing this doeling and was wondering what everyone's opinion is. I am a home milker and would maybe like to try showing as well. Alpines are new to me.

Saffron 


















Pictures of her Dam. 
Dam produced 1.5 to 1.75 gallons a day as a second freshener.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Or this other doeling is an option too. 
Would you buy either or neither?

#2 Whimsy 


















Dam: produces about 1 gallon a day


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either one would be fine. I would want to know why the udder on second mom is lopsided.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

My friend is considering buying one, and I bought a doe from that women a couple of years ago. She was a full sister to Sabra. I would highly recommend either of these does to you. The sire is a son of the 2015 National Champion, and the highest appraising doe ever. I know she had the second doeling for sale earlier this year, but is appears from the Craigslist ad that the first doe and a totally different doe are for sale now. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm leaning towards doe #1. Her lineage seems to have better milking capacity and I'm most interested in that.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I like the first better but either one would be a good addition


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Here is a picture of #1 sire


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't like the doelings they don't seem to have the depth of body that they need to have for good rumen capacity. the more depth of body the more feed they can hold the more milk
I think I would pass


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Can you explain what you mean by good depth. 
I believe she is two month old in the photo. Is depth something they are born with or can they develop as they grow?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

The seller is going to get me a more current photo


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

If they are that you and already that depth I would get any but #1 would be a better Miller I think personally


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Depth is usually something that grows in. I wouldn't expect a 2 month old would show it and her dam doesn't have a lot of depth they still looking like good doeling.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

The kids are probably two months old in the pictures. Depth is not something to worry about at that age.


----------

